
Where to find technical consulting/development work? - aml183
My friends and I are in college and are looking to do technical development&#x2F;consulting work. Where can we find jobs?
======
greenyoda
Have you tried reading or posting to HN's monthly freelancer thread?

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10822020](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10822020)

Note, however, that consultants are generally expected to have a deep
knowledge of the area they're hired to work in, and are expected to work
without supervision. So many companies may not want to hire college students
with no prior work experience for a consultant role.

------
tremguy
Have you tried simply just making an effort to ask around more? Especially at
college, that should net you a fair bit of connections fairly easily. Good
developers are really sought after in my area at least.

------
huac
Your school's MBA's are looking for people like you (though they won't pay you
well)

